# Anglican Chant Psalter



## yeutter (Sep 26, 2005)

I bought an Anglican Chant Psalter recently. The sales lady asked if I was a Presbyterian minister. She said that is who bought most of the Anglican Chant Psalters. Anglicans usually used Plainsong Chant Psalters if they used one at all.
What a sad commentary on state of Anglicanism. 
If memory serves me right one of the Reformed Presbyterian Psalters had several Psalms set to Anglican Chant. So maybe she is correct.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 26, 2005)

The RPCNA _Book of Psalms for Singing_ has a section on chanting but I'm not sure if it is derived from the Anglican Chant Psalter or not.


----------

